# Sticky  Ear plucking



## kendal

recently people have been asking about ear plucking, Gypsy is my only girl that really needs it, Delta need a little plucking but i think iv only done it 2 or three times. but Gypsy needs it more or less every month. (her ears were very over grown as i should have done them between grooms but wanted to show the extreme of how much hair she has in her ears)

i couldn't find my ear plucking powder so will need to by more. he ears aren't as clear as i would like because i didnt use the powder, but i hope you get the idea. 

Gypsy has hair that grows all over her ear, she has no natural hairless skin on her ears 






















































after plucking and using the clippers to clear excess hair away from her hears to let them breath. 





















































































where as my other girls dont need plucking


----------



## Dextersmum

Thanks Kendal,that was really useful. I'm sure this has been covered many times,but what do you recommend to clean the ears?


----------



## kendal

I use a wee bit of baby oil on a cotten wool ball or sometimea a cotten bud but i dont like using the cotten buds. 

I also use quistle which you warm up then flud the ear with it, and massage the ear from the outside. Its good for realy dirty ears. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmum

Oh thanks for that,I didn't know about the baby oil. I'll get some this week x


----------



## kendal

Just a wee bit or you can make the hair round the ear greasy. i prefer to do it when bathing them as i shampoo the ears to make sure i dont leave them greasy. but the baby oil lifts the dirt but also is nice and smooth on the ear. 
Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## designsbyisis

kendal said:


> Just a wee bit or you can make the hair round the ear greasy. i prefer to do it when bathing them as i shampoo the ears to make sure i dont leave them greasy. but the baby oil lifts the dirt but also is nice and smooth on the ear.
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


Now that would be a good idea - I've done Dexter's ears & they do look greasy - so logical to do in bath now someones pointed it out !!


----------



## Carolyne

How do you remove the hair - actually plucking like our eyebrows? 
A bit nervous about doing that I think!


----------



## kendal

Not every cockapoo needs it. only 1 out of my 4 needs it done. yeah you just pull the hair out.


----------



## JoJo

Informative thread Kendal and great pics .. don't know how I missed it .. I must admit I pluck my girls when needed ... 

Article which may be of interest here to any new owners: 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/26/how-to-clean-your-dogs-ears/


----------



## kendal

I only did gypsys earls over a veer ago and she already needs done again. admitedly like i said they werent as clear as u would like but i have powder on order shold arive by the end if the week.


----------



## emmelg

Wow the difference... i would'nt of even recognised that they were ears only that the threads says so

great pics and information as always...


----------



## JessTam

Hi Kendal

thanks so much for your pics/info - really helpful!

My puppy Sookie is definitely more similar to your Gypsy when it comes to hairy ears... the problem i am having is she hates me trying to apply solution or drops into her ears, but looking inside there is definitely wax build-up and she's scratching them a lot. Been to the vets who prescribed antibiotic drops for 5 days which helped first time (first week we got her) and he said to use them again when the infection had returned 2 wks later, but this time doesn't seem to have helped as much and they still seem to be giving her grief...I was going to try Quistel as well...(if i can get it anywhere near her ears though... )

Do you mind telling me what this ear powder is that you use please?

I just can't see how i can get to a stage where i am plucking out Sookie's hair from her ears given how she is about them...!! but I know that I need to get her used to it as this is clearly a lifelong issue.

Thanks a lot 

Jess x


----------



## bbd

I was recommended Thornit powder. I apply using a kids paint brush once a week. It's supposed to be good for mites etc. I've had no ear problems to date, and Oscar has very hairy ears.


----------



## I Luv My Cockapoo

Every Time I try to Pluck my Baby cockapoos ear hair she yelps. I feel so sorry for her But i am so happy you told be about baby oil I brought some as soon as i read this Fourm


----------



## sugerlump

when i got ginger and took her to the vet, she had very dirty ears, and a slight bet of mites,so we have med to clean out here ears we do it for ten days and then stop for ten days, but she loves haveing her ears cleaned.i can't seem to get the part about pulling out ear hair, doesn't it hurt her SL


----------



## kendal

Yes it does a lottle bit if i leave it the hair will get clogged with ear wax and get matted and form a plug that will cause an infection. But i hair inside the ear isnt like the hair on the rest of the body. it omes away easily.


----------



## dmgalley

I want to thank you Kendal. I reread this yesterday and worked up the nerve to do Jake's ears today. It was much easier than I thought it would be and he didn't even put up a fuss. (though i am still glad Willow's ears won't need this)
All that is left for me now is to learn how to cut nails.


----------



## imustbecrazy.

Thankyou for posting those pictures..they are very helpful. I was reading about plucking the ears but really had no clue about it. After seeing your pics I realise now that Bonny does not need it doing at the moment, although I wouldnt have realised this without joining this forum..so thanks!


----------



## Sasha1

Hi I'm new 2 this site & still working it out so please tell me if I'm doing this wrong. But I was reading your post about ear plucking would it be possible if I could have a look at them pics or could u tell me where 2 find them thank you sasha


----------



## Barneyboy

*ear plucking*

Just reading through the posts on 'Hairy Ears'. Vet & groomer have both told me Barney has very hairy ears. When he was about 12 weeks old I took him to the vet as he kept scratching his ears (although otherwise bright & happy) and turned out he had a bad yeast infection (vet commented he was surprised if was so bad in such a young pup. Anyway they clipped hair around his ears & prescribed Surolan eardrops. After the yeast cleared up he then developed ear infection and had antibiotics. So from early on has been used to having drops in his ears. The groomer told me I should pluck them (last groom they were so hairy she only had time to do one ear as ran out of time!). Barney went to vets yesterday for a vaccination & I asked them to check ears as had been a bit mucky but were ok. I have an ear solution that they prescribed that I use weekly called Otodine, though Barney not too keen. The vet said plucking is painful and they would only do under sedation. Now I am confused as to what is best I have only tried to pluck once and Barney really yelped .. how does the powder help, and is there a certain technique? Appreciate any advice please?


----------



## dmgalley

My Jake had terrible hairy ears and gets infections too. All I can tell you is that he is so dramatic he won't even let me comb him but he lets me strip his ear hair with out even flinching. I use the powder and grab close to the skin. It comes out very easy. I was scared at first but he is fine with it. The other thing I was told was diet because his is always yeast. The vet said to stay away from food that adds to yeast so nothing with brewers yeast and avoid potatoes in the food.


----------



## Barneyboy

Thanks .. do you have to order powder online .. is there a particular brand? Interesting about the yeast in diet, will keep that in mind (no more tibbits when having fish n chips lol!).


----------



## dmgalley

I use this. I got it at petco.


----------



## Bigjuicysteak

That sounds kinda painful but I guess it's for the best!


----------

